# Getting overseas qualifications recognised in Canada



## pwintle (Jan 25, 2012)

Hello

I am thinking of moving to Canada temporarily. Both my partner and I are tertiary educated and I am curious to know how our degrees and experiences transfers. Also, I know that Canada is on a points system. Although I know NZ has a similar system, I'm usure as to what it means, or what I need to do. 

If anyone can direct me in the right direction so I can find out the following it would be greatly appreciated:
a) how to get my qualifications recognised
b) how the points system works,

Thanks very much
Philippa


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

What do you do? How old are you?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

pwintle said:


> Hello
> 
> I am thinking of moving to Canada temporarily. Both my partner and I are tertiary educated and I am curious to know how our degrees and experiences transfers. Also, I know that Canada is on a points system. Although I know NZ has a similar system, I'm usure as to what it means, or what I need to do.
> 
> ...


Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## pwintle (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm 28 and am a secondary school teacher of English literature. I know where to get my teaching qualifications recognised, but am not 100% I am going to teach there. It's super competitive, and costs a small fortune to be registered. Other than that I have a bachelor of Art History and English Literature. We're looking at moving to Toronto at this point. 

Thanks
Philippa


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

*International Experience Canada*

Check out International Experience Canada... open to Kiwis between 18-35... gets you a 1 year non-renewable work permit:

Travel and Work in Canada | Temporary Work Visa for Work Holidays in Canada for Students and Youth | International Experience Canada


----------



## pwintle (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks all very much.


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

The IEC can be gotten for 2 yrs. 2 separate applications. Gives you more time to seek sponsorship!  Good Luck!!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Vikky&Matt said:


> The IEC can be gotten for 2 yrs. 2 separate applications. Gives you more time to seek sponsorship!  Good Luck!!


It cannot from New Zealand. Different rules for different countries (reciprical agreements, etc...). New Zealanders can only get a 1-year non renewable one time IEC visa.


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh dear, thats a pity, well 1 year will give you a chance of getting sponsorship!

Good Luck!


----------

